# [boot] rc.sys not defined in rc.conf (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Au démarrage, j'obtiens le message "rc.sys not defined in rc.conf". Savez-vous d'où peut venir cette erreur ?

----------

## Poussin

Ce n'est pas un erreur. Ce message est suivi par un autre disant qu'il tente une auto détection ou quelque chose comme ça.

Pour supprimer ce message, indice:

C'est noté dans le message -_-

----------

## Neuromancien

Pour ne plus avoir ce message, il faut dé-commenter la ligne rc_sys="" dans /etc/rc.conf

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, j'ai eu ce message aussi dernièrement.

----------

